# Butterfly Knives



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, I have an early 80's Balisong collecting dust.  Thought I'd finally get around to actually learning how to deploy the thing.  Any suggestions on books or dvds for this?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 13, 2006)

Jeff, I have a photo tutorial on my site called *Simple Balisong Manipulation.*

The best books I've seeon on the topic are probably Jeff Imada's _The Balisong Manual_ and _The Advanced Balisong Manual_.  They're full of more openings and closings than you'll ever need to know.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Phil,  I'll check both out.

Jeff


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 13, 2006)

I've owned a few balisongs in my time, mostly the inexpensive "Jaguar" brand like is commonly sold at flea-markets and pawn shops. I never became terribly adept at the flashy acrobatics associated with the balisong, but i did get to where i could easily open it with a simple action that was quick and effective. I think that was more important than the Balisong pyrotechnics so many are familiar with. The action was somewhat similar to what Phil has illustrated in his article. 

Balisong's are not really something i would suggest for everyday carry, as they look awfully malevolent in front of a jury if you happen to use one for defense, even if they are perfectly legal in your location. However, they are fun to own and play with, and if anything, they make an excellent kubotan-type striking and pain compliance weapon when closed and latched.

Not necessarily a direct answer to your question, but it's just a little insight i'd like to offer on the side. Hope it helps.

-Eric


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> I've owned a few balisongs in my time, mostly the inexpensive "Jaguar" brand like is commonly sold at flea-markets and pawn shops. I never became terribly adept at the flashy acrobatics associated with the balisong, but i did get to where i could easily open it with a simple action that was quick and effective. I think that was more important than the Balisong pyrotechnics so many are familiar with. The action was somewhat similar to what Phil has illustrated in his article.
> 
> Balisong's are not really something i would suggest for everyday carry, as they look awfully malevolent in front of a jury if you happen to use one for defense, even if they are perfectly legal in your location. However, they are fun to own and play with, and if anything, they make an excellent kubotan-type striking and pain compliance weapon when closed and latched.
> 
> ...



Pretty much exactly how I feel about them.  I didn't buy mine, my dad did.  He gave it to  me a few years ago.  If it weren't for who gave it to me, I'd sell it in a heartbeat.

Jeff


----------



## elder999 (Apr 14, 2006)

THis  webpage  is pretty cool, although I don't recommend all of his flips and tricks, it's okay for the basics.....balisongs are fun to play with, but I've always been reluctant to carry one-I try to keep my every-day carry knife as "plain-jane" as possible......


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 14, 2006)

I greatly fear for the man who leaves the toilet seat up at this girl's house.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YYTpb-QXV0k


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> I greatly fear for the man who leaves the toilet seat up at this girl's house.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YYTpb-QXV0k


 
You wouldn't want to upset her.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

Datu Shishir has and old book on the balisong.

Jeff Imada had a couple.  I'm sure there are many others.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Got my first balisong 20+ years ago.  I've still got it.  The handles are so loose now from usage that I'm a little afraid to flip it much any more.  I remember when I first got it that I didn't have fingerprints on the last two fingers of my hands for a while as the blade would skim across them when I was opening it.  Alot of fun.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 22, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you, never knew they made Balisong Trainers!

Gotta get one, had a Balisong when I was a 20 something and loved it, lost it one day in the sand at Coney Island some metal detector got a neat prize that day!

skennen peace.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 22, 2006)

I have ben useing a balisong for 30+ years and found that all the fancy moves I never really used. I carried one for years while an EMT and used it for every thing from cutting seat belts to removeing windows, and even opening a few cans of soup, but only used the simplest quickest way of opening


----------



## Calm Intention (May 17, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Hey, I have an early 80's Balisong collecting dust. Thought I'd finally get around to actually learning how to deploy the thing. Any suggestions on books or dvds for this.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


::

I'll just say that they are alot of fun to exercise with,  and although they are small,  there are certain techniques that can be translated from the larger weapons and incorporated into the movements of the butter-fly knives.
I find them to be great as dexterity exercises,  and of course,  anything sharp causes you to be more focused-  or else:ultracool.

I think the benefit of the butterfly,  is the ability to conceal it,  and draw it out quickly(while it remains un-seen by others while its still folded). 
Like that,  its serves as a kubaton(as someone mentioned),  and if you know what you're doing and are quick,  it can be opened and closed lightening quick(like a sword drawn and re-sheathed).

There was a teacher of arnis in Philadelphia who also taught knife to my brother.   Double stick translates well to many knife movements.


----------



## monkey (May 17, 2006)

Beleave ir or not there is a balisong video I have in my 60,000 hrs vault & it Presas line.Yes Ernesto Presas has some of his student doing it & I think Imada had a tape  as well I have 1 seminar  on Inosanto doing it to name a few.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Beleave ir or not there is a balisong video I have in my 60,000 hrs vault & it Presas line.Yes Ernesto Presas has some of his student doing it & I think Imada had a tape as well I have 1 seminar on Inosanto doing it to name a few.



So why do you need to bring up the video? 

Was it good training supplement? 

Where did this 60,000 hours of training material come from?


----------

